# base training problem



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

hey. i'am starting my base training, the only way i can keep a steady pace is using a 10km low gradient hill, because terrain here is just up an down, is it ok to do repeats like 30 mins going up and 15 mins going down? like 3 ou 4, how much worse is it than doing 1.5 hour steady? it's really the only way i can to base training

thks


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

Training should not be based on pace, but based on effort. Shift down and go slower if you need to but keep going at a steady effort level. Up and down isn't an issue, also what are you training for. 1.5 hours usually wouldn't be consider base miles for most of the training plans I put together. Obviously if you are just starting on the bike, 1.5 hours is great, but if you are wanting to road race or do an ironman type thing... you need to do more. It is all relative.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

right now i'am just training for fitness and i want to improve my time 10 mins and 20 mins power, because next year i'll do some races 100 miles with some hills that take that time to climb at a strong pace

i can keep it at a steady effort, zone 2, the hill is not steep, how many repeats is the minimum i should do? i have to do 20 miles before getting into that climb, i can do 5 mins efforts at tempo in some parts, will that help too?


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

For base training it is more about doing long efforts no matter the terrain at Zone 2. For me personally that means 4-5 hour rides eventually but you want to build up to that, if your longest ride has been 1.5 hours go out for 2 hours. I would do 1-2 long rides a week, a medium length ride and then 1-2 fast rides per week. 20 minute FT efforts and 10 min 110% FT efforts are both good.


----------

